
Ask HN: I'b building an email analytics plugin/app - sturza
Would you use:
- days since reply from [x]
- not marked as done
- [x] awaits your reply for [y] days
- most emailed person last [x]
- least responsive person is [x]
- most action items from [x]
- most requests from [x]<p>Would this increase your productivity? (assuming email is 90% of your day)
======
SyneRyder
Fairly heavy email user here, but I (personally) wouldn't find use in those
metrics. But I like the general idea. I seem to remember that Eudora used to
have some analytics.

I recently kept an Excel chart of my inbox, so I could see over time how close
I was getting to Inbox Zero and how many emails a day I'd need to get through.
Combining that with intelligence on how many emails I receive per day on
average to calculate an Inbox Zero date estimate could be interesting.

------
Gustomaximus
This could be incredibly useful. I drafted something up about this (and some
other similar metrics to blend) a year or so back. I ran by an engineer Ive
been freelancing with a few years (Im marketing) and they felt it was too much
outside their skillset so it got mothballed.

I definitly feel there is a solid oppurtunity here. Good luck with it.

For your stats I'd keep it simple. I think the best 2 here are;

\- most emailed person

\- most actions / requests from

------
stockkid
I think whether this can help with my productivity depends on how it can
integrate with my existing email provider. If it augments the existing
experience by working as a browser extension of some sort, it might.

------
PixelPaul
How would it work with different email programs?

